# Provisional visa to permanent visa holder



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

hi,

I am going to apply Visa 489 ( state sponsorship ) & I knew that this visa allows me to work & stay up to 4 years in specific areas. I want to know the following 

1. how can i change my visa status to permanent after landing to Australia ? I 
have plan to settle in Australia.

2. I am having 55 points & i need 5 points to meet the DIAC Requirement . Some sponsorship visa class allows 5 points & some 10 points . which visa class would you advice to go for ? 

3. If i have both options ( 5 points & 10 points ) , which visa class has flexibility for permanent stay in future ? . 

awaiting for your replies 

Harry.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2012)

You can not simply change your visa on arriving in Australia on a provisional visa. You have to wait a number of years and meet a set criteria and apply to DIAC. If you fail to keep to the conditions of your provisional visa you will not get the PR visa. 

If you want PR straight away it would be best to try and boost your points and apply for PR straight away.


----------



## rase2rase (Sep 6, 2011)

Hai...


> I am going to apply Visa 489 ( state sponsorship ) & I knew that this visa allows me to work & stay up to 4 years in specific areas. I want to know the following
> 
> 1. how can i change my visa status to permanent after landing to Australia ? I
> have plan to settle in Australia.
> ...


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

rase2rase said:


> Hai...


hi , 

thanks for reply . one thing just i want to know .. 

i am having 55 points now , so if i get state sponsorship then if i apply under visa subclass 190 .. value of state sponsorship is 5 points & if i apply under visa subclass 489 then value of state sponsorship is 10 points .. is it right ?? 

visa 190 - permanent work visa ?

visa 489 - 4 years visa & working at designated area ? 

am i right ..please advise .. 

Harry


----------



## little kangaroo (Jun 21, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> thanks for reply . one thing just i want to know ..
> 
> ...


There are different requirements for IELTS under BOTH category.

FOR VISA 190 YOU NEED TO HAVE 7 EACH IN ALL THE MODULES.

AND IN VISA 489 YOU NEED TO HAVE 6 EACH IN ALL THE MODULES OF IELTS.

REGARDS


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

little kangaroo said:


> There are different requirements for IELTS under BOTH category.
> 
> FOR VISA 190 YOU NEED TO HAVE 7 EACH IN ALL THE MODULES.
> 
> ...



hi,

Thanks for your valuable details. my details as follows ,

1. Age - 33 - 25 points 
2. Experience - 10 years - 15 points 
3. Education - B.E - 15 points 
4. IELTS - 6 in each - 0 points 

Total = 55 points , so i need another 5 points to meet DIAC Requirement . from above discussion i understand that i can able to apply only Visa subclass 489 if i get state sponsorship . here is my question ,

if i get state sponsorship , how much point they allocate ? 5 points or 10 points under 489 visa subclass & i am civil engineer , i think i am able to get state sponsorship in some states . ( having IELTS 6 IN each model & experience 10 years ) 

Am i right ? please advise . ( I have applied CDR already .. however i want to make sure about my status .. especially i am worried about my IELTS score . Getting 7 in each model is very difficult for me . so i am making my visa options with IELTS 6 in each model . 

please advise . 

harry .


----------



## rase2rase (Sep 6, 2011)

For subclass 190 (Permanent visa)
If u State/territory sponsored - 5 pts
Relative cannot be sponsor for this subclass 

For subclass 489 (4yrs Provisional Visa)
U can be sponsored either by State/territory nomination or Eligible Relative - 10 pts

These are the points provided by sponsors. 
U have to make sure u have 55 pts from the remaining criteria for subclass 190 visa or 50 pts by the remaining criteria for subclass 489.
And by the way regarding IELTS
you should have atleast Band 6 in all the 4 modules (not avg 6 band).if u can score 7 in all the 4 modules u ll get 10 more points for visa.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If you apply for subclass 190, you will need to have a valid skills assessment. Most assessing bodies will request that you score at least 7 in all 4 modules of your IELTS, so I would advise that you spend some time improving your English and then retake your IELTS test, as that is by far the easiest way to increase your point count.

If you opt for the temporary visa, I'm sure that over time your English will improve and that may make it a lot easier for you to pass the test second time round.

Also, bear in mind that whilst the minimum required points is 60, DIAC will select applicants who have the most points to apply for a visa, so even if you score 60, there is still no guarantee that you would be invited to apply.


----------

